# Help me spend R-star's money



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

For those of you that aren't aware, R-star felt I was out of touch with reality for saying the Lakers will be better than the Bucks this season. Apparently Gary Neal was much better than Swagger and Zaza much better than Chris Kaman. The thread is here- http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/523465-bill-jalens-2013-lakers-preview.html

My idea is to spend that money and sponsor one of R-star's favorite players page, Jodie "inferior to Barbosa" Meeks. Initially I was going to do this with Steve Blake, but Blake's page has gone up $20 in value and he's a warrior now.

So here's the plan, design a banner ad talking about how awesome Jodie is. I want the banner to mock the Pacers in some way as well. Something "Meeks trey piece, the missing ingredient for the Pacers to finally win something", "you can have Bynum but not Jodie" or calling him better than any Pacer ever or something. I will have the banner link back to this forum.

Get creative! Any photoshop guys? @Cris?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Swagger?

Are you talking about the guy who can't rebound, averages more turnovers than assists, can't play a lick of defense, and has terrible efficiency while playing on a purely offensive team?

Leandro Barbosa would average 20ppg if he was reunited with Pringles on the Lakers this year.

And Zaza is better than Kaman. Kaman's defense is so bad that even Mike D'Antoni won't play him. That sentence doesn't even compute. 

Facts. Deal with real.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Swagger?
> 
> Are you talking about the guy who can't rebound, averages more turnovers than assists, can't play a lick of defense, and has terrible efficiency while playing on a purely offensive team?
> 
> ...


Swagger was the first option on a team better than the Bucks, where they just threw away Gary Neal.

Facts. You owe my ass $50 due to your horrible delusional statements. At least your checkbook can fund your mouth.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Swagger was the first option on a team better than the Bucks, where they just threw away Gary Neal.
> 
> Facts. You owe my ass $50 due to your horrible delusional statements. At least your checkbook can fund your mouth.


I'd say Pau Gasol was first option, you know, if we're being realistic here. 

The Lakers are 2-8 without Pau this year. Nick Young is a less talented JR Smith. That's the real.


Speaking of real, its going to be pretty funny when it turns out I've been lying for years about how wealthy I am. I sure hope there's enough loose change in my girlfriends couch to get you your 50 bucks.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I'd say Pau Gasol was first option, you know, if we're being realistic here.
> 
> The Lakers are 2-8 without Pau this year. Nick Young is a less talented JR Smith. That's the real.
> 
> ...


7 of the game Gasol missed Swagger also missed. You're damn lucky Swaggers page in $120, probably because everyone knows how valuable he is. Meanwhile Gary Neals page is $30. Even LeGoat can afford that... well maybe not.

Don't ruin my enjoyment of your money... I want to think that I'm a robin hood, taking from the rich to promote the awesomeness of Jodie Meeks. I hate to think I'm taking some alcoholic on his girlfriends couch beer money.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> Jodie Meeks' Impossible Shot from Behind the Backboard - YouTube


I doubt anyone from the Pacers has made a behind the backboard shot all season, correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> I doubt anyone from the Pacers has made a behind the backboard shot all season, correct me if I'm wrong?


I can not correct, because you are not wrong


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> 7 of the game Gasol missed Swagger also missed. You're damn lucky Swaggers page in $120, probably because everyone knows how valuable he is. Meanwhile Gary Neals page is $30. Even LeGoat can afford that... well maybe not.
> 
> Don't ruin my enjoyment of your money... I want to think that I'm a robin hood, taking from the rich to promote the awesomeness of Jodie Meeks. I hate to think I'm taking some alcoholic on his girlfriends couch beer money.


How is my ugly kid ever going to go to college if I keep gambling his money away on the internet?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You lazy bastards, help me out! winning design gets $5.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What does it mean to sponsor a player?


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Buy the boyband Pacers a record deal.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> You lazy bastards, help me out! winning design gets $5.


Im not exactly sure what you want....What are these players pages you speak of? You should put the dimensions of the banner you want....how many pixels by how many pixels would help. Nobody wants to create something and then have to crop part of it out


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Im not exactly sure what you want....What are these players pages you speak of? You should put the dimensions of the banner you want....how many pixels by how many pixels would help. Nobody wants to create something and then have to crop part of it out


http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/m/meeksjo01.html

Check out the banner there. Whatever we make replaces that. Does that help?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Tell him to keep it and put it towards an Andrew Bynum Pacers jersey. He was thrilled with the signing yenno.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If no one submits something by the end of the month instead of promoting bbb.net I will spend the money on a hooker and cocaine.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You should buy 80% stock in TNT moving inc.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> If no one submits something by the end of the month instead of promoting bbb.net I will spend the money on a hooker and cocaine.


that $50 hooker will probably look like Chris Kaman.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

_*"You wanna touch these yam tammers?" ~ Hooker with James Earl Jones voice*_


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Why don't you just ship us all some beer or something.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> that $50 hooker will probably look like Chris Kaman.


$50 hooker? Do you think I'm rich? $30 hooker, the rest is on cocaine. $30 is prime hooker money in Tijuana.



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Why don't you just ship us all some beer or something.


Because you're all douchebags. Except Ron, he's cool.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> $50 hooker? Do you think I'm rich? $30 hooker, the rest is on cocaine. $30 is prime hooker money in Tijuana.
> 
> 
> 
> *Because you're all douchebags.* Except Ron, he's cool.


Only true if you drink Canadian beer...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Canada Dry is good beer you hooser


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Canada Dry is good beer you hooser


I have no idea what yur talkin aboot...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

@R-Star, I'm not spending the money to advertise this site (losers!) let me know how you want to get me my cash. You drunk.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I can just email money transfer it can't I?

I tried with Dre once and I remember there being issues though for some reason.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Jodie Meeks - shooting at a 10% better clip than Paul George since the All Star break.

*unsure if factually correct.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

edabomb said:


> Jodie Meeks - shooting at a 10% better clip than Paul George since the All Star break.
> 
> *unsure if factually correct.


F****** Paul George. Chump is making me look bad.
When is Andrew Bynum due, for Chrissakes!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

:twoguns:


R-Star said:


> I can just email money transfer it can't I?
> 
> I tried with Dre once and I remember there being issues though for some reason.


I can imagine you can. Is that what you want to do?



edabomb said:


> Jodie Meeks - shooting at a 10% better clip than Paul George since the All Star break.
> 
> *unsure if factually correct.


This would of been cool to put up in the banner! Lazy ****s!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sure. I don't care.

Was it $20 or $50?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Sure. I don't care.
> 
> Was it $20 or $50?


$50 you broke ****., quit trying to welch.

I'll PM you my email.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ill send it this afternoon. Just tried but for some reason my card number isn't showing up and I don't want to walk all the way to the garage to get it right now.

If you don't get something by the end of the day let me know. I think the issue with Dre may have been that its Canadian to American funds.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Ill send it this afternoon. Just tried but for some reason my card number isn't showing up and I don't want to walk all the way to the garage to get it right now.
> 
> If you don't get something by the end of the day let me know. I think the issue with Dre may have been that its Canadian to American funds.


Are you talking PayPal? It should automatically convert. 

Plus worse comes to worse I can buy bacon with it. 

What were you paying dre for?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Are you talking PayPal? It should automatically convert.
> 
> Plus worse comes to worse I can buy bacon with it.
> 
> What were you paying dre for?


I honestly don't even remember what I was paying Dre for. 

Its not paypal, my bank just offers online money transfers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It's cute you call your girlfriends purse your bank.


----------

